# wall mount hardware



## tns1 (Jan 17, 2014)

I am looking for a particular type of hidden wall mount bracket (see pic). It is about 1.5" long and 0.5" deep. I believe these are called keyhole brackets. These are U shaped rather than just a flat plate. Where do I get them?


----------



## kwolfe (Jan 9, 2014)

How about this?
http://www.rockler.com/woodworking/Flush-Wall-Mount-Brackets


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

What are you trying to do? What does the bracket do...take up gap? Some hardware is proprietary to some manufacturers. So finding the exact one may be difficult. If you describe the need, we might be able to suggest an alternative.








 







.


----------



## tns1 (Jan 17, 2014)

The pictured keyhole bracket is on the back of a shelf korbel. The wood is 1/2". I imagine this bracket was created to minimize the number of operations for this commercial product. 

I made a duplicate of that same shelf assuming I could get more of these brackets - oops. If this really isn't available I will probably use some short metal standoffs along with some common flat keyhole mounts to achieve the same mounting.


----------

